# One of the most good looking GSD's ive seen



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just came across this really handsome guy while browsing breeders in the area, holy smokes, is he ridiculously good looking! He is soooo masculine! 

Chash vom Beerenhof "Kantor" schH1 AD from vom Gildaf.

http://www.gildafk9.com/chash-vom-beerenhof-kantor.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I might have a puppy from him in a few months.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

wahhhh, lucky!!!  If you do, youll have to let me know! I am pretty interested in him, and vom gildaf in general. She has very nice dogs, and is located very close to me. 

I hope I can own a puppy from him in a year or two! :crazy:


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Kantor is stunning isn't he?!?! 

I will be getting a pup from him this summer. Can't wait either!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been waiting for this litter for almost a year now. The breeding is finally happening next week. Hopefully I'll have something by the summer if all goes well!

There's another litter I'm interested in too. Not 100% sure which way I want to go, but either way, I'm sure i'll post some pictures here if I ever get around to getting a decent camera.



Geeheim said:


> Kantor is stunning isn't he?!?!
> 
> I will be getting a pup from him this summer. Can't wait either!


I was trying to think who the other member here who was getting a puppy from that litter! I knew I saw you post about it before. Make sure you make a good choice because I'm right after you!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Which litter?

I know there are a few planned for this year with Kantor.

SO jealous!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Handsome devil, he is.
It was neat to see this fave dog in his pedigree, who is not only a Hans lookalike, but also one of his ancestors:

Gomo vom Osterberg


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

gsdlover91 said:


> Which litter?
> 
> I know there are a few planned for this year with Kantor.
> 
> SO jealous!


Kantor and the edge


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Kantor and the edge


How lucky!! I bet those puppies are gonna be awesome. Edge is such an awesome looking female. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he is stunning!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Paul, LUCKY YOU! Nice ped and Edge is gorgeous I would like that combo for myself))

Sassi on her site, is 1/2 sister to my Masi


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow Paul - you are joining the dark side of working lines? Congrats to you and Geeheim on the upcoming event!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous, can't wait to hopefully see two of his pups on here in a few months


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow......yes he is very handsome. All her dogs are very good looking.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow..handsome. I want one of those puppies!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish it were easier, and a good idea.

I would get two more GSDs tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome, smart, & healthy (hips/elbows & DM clear) - perfect sire!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Paul, LUCKY YOU! Nice ped and Edge is gorgeous I would like that combo for myself))
> 
> Sassi on her site, is 1/2 sister to my Masi


Thanks, Diane. Very excited. Lucy is too, but has no clue yet. She'll be a good influence on the puppy showing him the ropes and all. I really need to start stocking up on puppy supplies soon. 



Castlemaid said:


> Wow Paul - you are joining the dark side of working lines? Congrats to you and Geeheim on the upcoming event!


It must be all the pictures i've seen from you guys over the years that got me. The force was strong with this litter... I couldn't resist!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw one of that breeders pups back in november and thats when I decided on a gsd... They had no pups available but I think I found a good pup.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog, you are so lucky. I envy you very much right now! 



Mary Beth said:


> Handsome, smart, & healthy (hips/elbows & DM clear) - perfect sire!


He is pretty much perfect, I have been looking for a breeder with a good working line (preferably DDR) sire, and some good working line females. And, well I have found the breeder! lol His temperament even sounds perfect, he is everything one could want in a dog :wub:



Sunflowers said:


> I wish it were easier, and a good idea.
> 
> I would get two more GSDs tomorrow. :wub:


Psh, if it were easier (and I had unlimited funds) I would have a friggin German Shepherd wolf pack with me right now  Reality sucks! 


I really hope I am lucky enough to own a puppy from Kantor in 2014/2015. UGhhhhh! It is sooo far away! I am just going to live vicariously through those who get one of his progeny until then


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is one stunning dog!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! He is absolutely gorgeous. I wonder if I could convince my dad to get me pup from him in a few years...haha. Those of you who are getting pups form him soon, you are SO lucky!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He is a very good looking boy. Katie, I really don't think he's as handsome as Berlin. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> He is a very good looking boy. Katie, I really don't think he's as handsome as Berlin.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


Thank you Michael, of course he's not as handsome as Berlin  Although not all will agree, I think my boy is very good looking! (even if he is show line). 

Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I just saw this thread! I will be getting a Kantor puppy in June! The KoKanuts as they are calling them! I couldnt be more excited!!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I also just realized this thread is a year old whoops

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

KayForbes said:


> I just saw this thread! I will be getting a Kantor puppy in June! The KoKanuts as they are calling them! I couldnt be more excited!!


Kantor son at about 11 months. Great little guy.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Kantor son at about 11 months. Great little guy.


So handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd like to be able to post nice action shots like others do on here. I just took that picture with my samsung phone, so it's really not doing him much justice. Taking pictures was never my thing.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

OoooEeee he's handsome!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Best looking working line
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1832571-bruno-vom-wallensener-hof

Best looking showline 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=6186-ursus-von-batu


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

whoa...that dog is a beast.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I was going to say the same thing. I think Berlin is more handsome!!


----------



## brianandbosko (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a beautiful boy! I have first pick on a Kantor male puppy from one of Spartanville's upcoming litters this spring. Kantor is a stud!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is one handsome male....







beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol


Exactly Jane!!


----------

